# Burger King



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Do any of you eat there and think they have good food? 

Of all the national fast-food chains, I say they are the very worst. I'm old enough to have been around for a while and BK has been bad for as long as I care to remember. 

I'd say that in my lifetime, I've eaten @ a BK less than 10 times. Each & every time, I left disappointed. BK has to be the master of frozen food and micro-wave cooking. 

Because of my wife and some coupons she had, we ate at our local BK. Once again, I was very disappointed. I told her, never again will I eat at oa BK. I'm done.....finished.....over it......whatever..........:smt091

I'm quite sure their business model is cheap food for the teenagers with little to no money. 

It doesn't seem to matter at which store you eat at, or city, or state. They're all the same.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I do my best to avoid any fast food joints. With the quality of employees that staff them I don't like to trust my health to them. Near here a person went thru the drive thru and got their meal and a dime bag of weed for dessert, They turned it in to police and drive thru clerk went to jail.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmph. I'd say that person was damned unfriendly. It wasn't gift _horse_, just weed, eh?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

hillman said:


> Hmph. I'd say that person was damned unfriendly. It wasn't gift _horse_, just weed, eh?


If they were giving away horses I would stay far away I have to many horses already


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't speak for Burger King's food now because it's been 35 years since I ate a Whopper (or any fast food). But back then, it was my favorite. I liked it even more than Carl's Jr.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I will have 6 cheeseburgers and an order of fries please......


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think BK has gone downhill since the "burger wars". Carl's Jr is much better. BK is basically the only option at the North Satellite at SeaTac Airport, so flying in and out of Alaska is the only time I frequent them. There are none in my part of paradise. I prefer McD's anyway, having young kids who are very active, it is a frequent stopping place.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was younger, closer to the age of a kid, a burger was pretty much a burger. As long as it was hot, had a beef patty in it, and resembled a burger, I was good to go. 

Now that I'm older and my taste buds are a bit more refined, and that money isn't all that much of an issue any more, I find myself being a bit more choosy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Burger Trek cheeseburgers:


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Come to Texas. We have Whataburger !!!
They're the best !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

What time of day were you there? I have noticed that a lot of burger joints cook meat ahead of the rush hours and you could in fact be getting a warmed-up burger (lots of other places do this as well). 

I love a good burger. Being retired, when eating out, I generally try to pick a time that is less rushed when possible. For fast-food joints here in Texas I like both What-A-Burger and Burger King, but I guess I would have to admit that I prefer the Burger King, (very un-Texan of me) double meat, mustard Whopper, no onions please. They are flame broiled right in front of you at our local joint and are always hot and tasty. I really like the flame-broiled taste. I don't mind a Wendy's burger either, for that matter, but I do not like McDonald's and haven't eaten one in years. 

We did have a locally owned burger joint that made great Angus burgers, the best I have ever had anyway, but unfortunately, he sold out to another guy and it quickly went down hill. Prices went up and quality went down. They don't advertise Angus meat anymore, so no telling what it really is but it isn't very good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Swampguy said:


> What time of day were you there? I have noticed that a lot of burger joints cook meat ahead of the rush hours and you could in fact be getting a warmed-up burger (lots of other places do this as well).
> 
> I love a good burger. Being retired, when eating out, I generally try to pick a time that is less rushed when possible. For fast-food joints here in Texas I like both What-A-Burger and Burger King, but I guess I would have to admit that I prefer the Burger King, (very un-Texan of me) double meat, mustard Whopper, no onions please. They are flame broiled right in front of you at our local joint and are always hot and tasty. I really like the flame-broiled taste. I don't mind a Wendy's burger either, for that matter, but I do not like McDonald's and haven't eaten one in years.
> 
> We did have a locally owned burger joint that made great Angus burgers, the best I have ever had anyway, but unfortunately, he sold out to another guy and it quickly went down hill. Prices went up and quality went down. They don't advertise Angus meat anymore, so no telling what it really is but it isn't very good.


We were there right about 1pm or so. I do know for fact that BK cooks their patties in advance and then places them in a tub of hot water. They then pluck out a patty or two, throws um in a bun and into the micro-wave they go.

We wouldn't even have gone to BK if my wife hadn't had some coupons and was encouraging me to give BK another try. That and the fact, we were in the area.

Well.....I did my part and gave BK another try. But, that's it. No more.....ever!

Some of the best burgers I've ever had were at Fuddruckers. They grind their own meat and bake their own buns in house on the premises.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I honestly don't know how BK stays in business, but it does. On the other hand, when the end comes, it can be swift and certain. Sears and Kmart come to mind, they have closed 60% of their stores. It may take awhile, but it will catch up to BK too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Burger King is a notch above McDonald's . I like the tomatoes , onions, lettuce double patty . Micky d's doesnt excite me.
I don't know what kind of meat either use. Wendy's dropped out of favor.
Last time I went to Burger King , TIGER WOODS and Lindsey Vonn just went through the "drive thru" a couple cars ahead of me. True story

There are plenty of good burger places around, and more keep popping up.


----------

